# [Test] Kroko-Strippen vermessen - Für DIY'ler



## Jobsti84 (22. April 2017)

*[Test] Kroko-Strippen vermessen - Für DIY'ler*

Grüßt euch,

aufgrund einer Diskussion bezüglich Entwicklung _(Frequenzweichen)_ habe ich
gestern Leitungen mit Kroko- bzw. *Alligatorklemmen *vermessen.

Es kam die Diskussion auf, dass Leitungen Kapazität als auch Induktivität aufweisen,
sowie ein nicht zu vernachlässigbaren Widerstand.



Also nicht lange schnacken und Messgeräte angeworfen 

*G*emessen wurden die 08/15 Klemmen, welche man überall nachgeworfen bekommt,
Krokoklemmen einzeln, sowie selbst gebaute Strippen, mit 15cm und 55cm Leitungslänge.
Gemessen wurde per kalibriertem LCR-/ESR-Meter und Limp am PC (Alle Messleitungen kompensiert und kalibriert)

*Ermittelt wurde:*
Die Impedanz.
Jeweils bei 100Hz, 1kHz und 10kHz Induktivität (L), Kapazität (C) und Frequenzabhängiger Reihenwiderstand (Rs).
Dazu noch der Gleichstromwiderstand (DCR).



*Strippen: *_(08/15 und selbst gebaute)_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die selbst gebauten haben die günstigen 4mm Hirschmann Abgreifklemmen, samt 2,5mm² Lautsprecherlitze _(99,9% OFC, also reines Kupfer)_



*Billig-Strippen:*
Habe ich nur grob drüber gemessen, bei 1,0 bis 1,4 Ohm habe ich mir dann gedacht: weitere Messungen lohnen net, ab in den Müll.
Falls hier aber Bedarf bestehen sollte, kann ich gerne genauere Messungen machen.



*DIY-Strippen:*
15cm und 55cm Länge habe ich frisch gebaut, allerdings mit recht alten Klemmen, welche kurz gereinigt wurden.
Die Klemmen wurden großzügig verlötet, nicht verklemmt. Natürlich ROHS-Konform 

Die wichtigsten Ergebnisse kann man folgendem Bild entnehmen.
_(Nebensächliches wie z.B. Q und Phase habe ich nicht aufgeführt)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Kroko-Klemmen:*
Haben ich drei, relativ alte (4 Jahre Einsatz) ohne vorher zu putzen direkt aneinander geklemmt
und nur flott den Widerstand bei 1kHz ermittelt.
Ergebnis: 0,002 Ohm.



*Fazit:*
Wer mit solchen Strippen zu schaffen hat, dem empfehle ich diese selbst zu bauen, der Unterschied ist gewaltig.
Ebenfalls kosten die selbst gebauten Strippen nur ein paar Cent, wegen mir 1€ pro Stück.
Natürlich kann man hier auch andere Klemmen nutzen, z.B. Isolierte.
Andernfalls muss man zu teurem Laborprogramm greifen, wobei ich hier auch welche habe und meine eigenen dennoch vorziehe.

Sofern wer noch diverse Strippen hat und diese gerne gemessen haben möchte,
ab in's Paket oder bei mir vorbei schauen und ich messe drüber. Kost nix 



*Was hat das hier im Forum zu suchen?*
Ich vermute mal, dass es hier auch so einige Laborratten gibt,
welche mit Elektronik experimentieren, somit könnte das evtl.
für den einen oder anderen interessant sein.

_Anm.:
Ein Elektronik-Unterforum habe ich nicht gefunden.
Thema darf gerne passend verschoben werden.
In Zeiten von LED, Casemods etc. wäre solch ein Unterforum vielleicht garnet so falsch?!_


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. April 2017)

*AW: [Test] Kroko-Strippen vermessen - Für DIY'ler*

Das sollte man sich mal bei diversen Messungen vor Augen führen.
Auch eine Fehlerdiskussion hab ich seit dem Studium nicht mehr gesehen - weder im Internet noch in den Fachzeitschriften.


----------



## Drahgo85 (24. April 2017)

*AW: [Test] Kroko-Strippen vermessen - Für DIY'ler*

Z. B Die Firma Multi Contact bietet gute Klemmen für alle möglichen Anwendungszwecke!

Edit: ich will hier keine Werbung machen auch andere Hersteller bieten gutes Elektronikzubehör


----------



## Jobsti84 (24. April 2017)

*AW: [Test] Kroko-Strippen vermessen - Für DIY'ler*

Als *Bezugsquelle *kann man hier (wie immer) Reichelt.de nennen, sind Distributor von Hirschmann und fast immer am günstigsten für Endkunden.


----------



## Pu244 (24. April 2017)

*AW: [Test] Kroko-Strippen vermessen - Für DIY'ler*

Glückwunsch zur Main


----------



## |L1n3 (24. April 2017)

*AW: [Test] Kroko-Strippen vermessen - Für DIY'ler*

Schonmal angeschaut was für Leitermaterial deine 0815 Kabel haben? Ist mir schon öfters untergekommen bei billigen Netzteilen o.ä., dass garkein kupfer und manchmal nichtmal Aluminium Leiter verwendet werden, sondern Baustahl. Was übrigens ein legitimes Leitermaterial ist, natürlich ist die Leitfähigkeit nicht der reisser und es kann nichtnur patina bekommen sondern ganz rosten, wenn man die Kabelenden nicht entsprechend versiegelt.
Dürfte auch leicht zu überprüfen sein, einfach mal nen Magnet dranhalten ...


----------



## Jobsti84 (24. April 2017)

*AW: [Test] Kroko-Strippen vermessen - Für DIY'ler*

Habe ich weiter oben geschrieben, ist 99,9% OFC.
Da ich Händler von Kabeln bin, schaue ich da ganz genau drauf 


Wer gerne mal selbst diverse Kabel vergleichen möchte (Material, Querschnitt, Länge),
der darf gerne mal mit meinem Kabelrechner herumspielen:
Kabelrechner - Verluste und Dampfung | Jobst-Audio - Tontechnik
_(Wichtig: Ist für Lautsprecherleitung, also Hin und Rückleiter. Für einfache Strippen, sind Werte zu halbieren, bzw. einfach halbe Länge eingeben.)_

*Edit:*
Achso ich habe mich verlesen, die Billigdinger?
Schaut mir nach einfachen Kupfer aus, aber ich zerrupfe morgen einfach mal eine, dann kann ich's dir ganz genau sagen.
IdR. wird auch oft verkupfertes Alu genutzt, was einen schlechteren Leitwert hat, aber Vorteile aufweist, z.B. zwecks dem Skin-Effekt,
der uns primär aber eher nur bei Hochfrequenz-Zeugs interessiert.




Pu244 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Main


Danke.... Sehe ich aber jetzt net als irgendwas Besonderes an,
freue mich aber dennoch, dass mein Artikel auch hier auf Interesse stößt. 


Ich mache solche Tests und Messungen ja öfters, idR. aber wesentlich ausführlicher.
Z.B. über Kondensatoren, Kabellängen, Lautsprecher usw. usf. passen nur eben hier nich in's Forum/Thema


----------



## Zeiss (25. April 2017)

*AW: [Test] Kroko-Strippen vermessen - Für DIY'ler*

Die Frage ist, in welchen Bereichen man sich bewegt und was es tatsächlich unter dem Strich ausmacht.


----------



## Jobsti84 (25. April 2017)

*AW: [Test] Kroko-Strippen vermessen - Für DIY'ler*



> Schaut mir nach einfachen Kupfer aus, aber ich zerrupfe morgen einfach mal eine, dann kann ich's dir ganz genau sagen.


Fällt leider aus, ich war mit meinem Elektroschrott wieder mal zu schnell


----------

